# U.P. ORV trails



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I am going camping at the end of the month in the U.P. and was wondering what roads it is legal to ride ATV's on in the U.P.? Also if anyone has any info on trails maybe with a campground on them or one that you can ride too that would help also. Thanks.

Joe


----------



## rooster49262 (Mar 2, 2004)

FishinJoe theres a lot of places to ride in th UP. Most of the counties up there have some kind of ORV Ordinance. I know that Luce, Baraga, Houghton, and Marquette counties do. So it really depends on what area you plan on visiting. There is also some excellent riding on Drumond Island, where some guys just opened a new ORV park to go with the trails that are all ready there, Its so new there web site is still under construction, but heres the link so you can contact them if you want. www.turtleridgeorv.com Heres another link for Luce county www.visitnewberrymi.org/orv/offroad.html 
You might try this site to www.fishweb.com I have only rode in the UP once but if you come over to www.atvoffroad.net theres plenty of people there that can help you out more than I can.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

You can drive on pretty much any road except a M road. M-117,M77, etc.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It all depends on your local CO. I was pulled over on a seasonal road in Chippewa county. No ticket just a warning to not do it again, no helmet also. I was allowed to ride back to camp since I was coming off the back side of my land.


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

Spent a couple days in Grand Marais over the 4'th, lots of quads in town, filling up at the gas station, grocery store, parade, etc. Alger county recently opened all county roads to 4-wheelers(shoulder of road) and looks to be a rider-friendly area. Check out the regs, drive smart, and enjoy...Scott


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

Luv2hunt, 

Was the road you were pulled over on in the national forest? Any roads in the national forest with a horizontal number are closed unless posted open. Most of the county road shoulders are open with a 15mph speed limit and one tire on the gravel, this doesn't include county maintained forest roads.


----------



## bklompy (Apr 6, 2005)

upnut ive been down h58 many times and have had the park ranger drive by and wave to us we didnt even have helmets on guess it helped we were not driving reckless we always take our bikes into town great place that grand marais


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

> *Quote by smiley1544*
> Was the road you were pulled over on in the national forest?


No, it's a seasonal road with private land on both sides. The road is 2 miles long with hay fields on both sides. I have a map from the Chippewa county road commision that shows a county ROW. It has a name but no number.


----------

